# Ford Fiesta MK6 Engine Bay Clean Up



## Negaultra7

So today i had a days holiday to use so i thought id spend some time on the Fiesta's Engine Bay

Here are some pictures before:





































Started of by covering the alternator in foil to avoid any damage, then sprayed the whole bay in Bilt Hamber Surfex HD left to dwell then agitated with a small brush




























Rinsed down withe the hose pipe using the mist setting










Started the car up to warm up the engine to aid drying, Wiped and dried off any excess water with a microfibre towel.

Sprayed Meguires Engine Dressing over all the plastics then buffed of with a mf,

Pretty pleased with the end results:


----------



## AndyN01

Looking lovely. :thumb:

Andy.


----------



## Christian6984

that looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O

Fantastic work.


----------



## Citromark

A nice turnaround on the Fiesta :thumb:

Mark


----------



## Soul boy 68

Good as new as they say. :detailer:


----------



## percymon

Good turnaround. Looks like you have the same issue as i had with the air intake pipe, the little lugs on the connection to the air box wear and it no longer secures - i used a couple of m3x6 bolts with nyloc nuts to create new lugs..


----------



## dan4291

How did you clean the top of the battery? Same as the rest of the engine surfaces, or did you have to be more careful around the battery terminals?


----------



## Negaultra7

percymon said:


> Good turnaround. Looks like you have the same issue as i had with the air intake pipe, the little lugs on the connection to the air box wear and it no longer secures - i used a couple of m3x6 bolts with nyloc nuts to create new lugs..


Good thinking and well spotted


----------



## Negaultra7

dan4291 said:


> How did you clean the top of the battery? Same as the rest of the engine surfaces, or did you have to be more careful around the battery terminals?


Sprayed Surfex direct onto the brush then agitated on the battery then wiped the excess away with a MF
Tried to avoid water around that area


----------



## uruk hai

Good job, looks nice and Surfex is perfect for this sort of job, it really is an excellent product.


----------



## jcooper5083

Nice work - great result and write up.


----------

